# Looking for advice on Rockscape



## MontanaMbuna (Nov 14, 2015)

12244231_10206869193999823_6014113069369125368_o (1) by Luke Jones, on Flickr
So, working on my first larger tank in ages and I have collected (then boiled) rocks from a nearby river. At first I was relatively satisfied with the rocks and their placement, but overtime I am not sure. Do you think more round rocks, more flat rocks would be adequate? Maybe some driftwood? It will be a community mbuna tank with labs, hara, and elongotus jewel spot so I want to ensure plenty of hiding places as well as line of sight breaks. I am thinking of adding a couple plants, but other than that, would you change the layout in any way?

Also, if you noticed the thin layer of white sand, I did that out of curiosity to see how the fish will move sand. I figure that might possibly lead to a good rockscaping plan. Who knows.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I think it looks good the way it is. Personally, I don't like the look of different kinds of rocks in a tank as it looks unnatural to me.

Driftwood could lower your pH, depending on how much you use. You don't want that in a Rift Lake set up. People often recommend anubias and java fern for tanks where the fish are likely to eat plants. My personal experience has been that they may survive a bit longer than less hardy plants but they won't thrive and eventually become a bit of an eyesore.


----------



## MontanaMbuna (Nov 14, 2015)

12247998_10206888382159515_850273814149833868_o by Luke Jones, on Flickr[/url]


----------



## MontanaMbuna (Nov 14, 2015)

So i've got a fluval 50 and 110 with a maxijet 1200 (all of which I got for under 30 dollars  ) so I would say it has a decent amount of airflow and circulation. Getting my old 55 gallon saltwater light out of storage tomorrow. Added A neat piece of driftwood, a java fern, and and anubias(spelling?). Tank is completely cycled and will be getting my labs on friday, and the haras/elongotus jewel spots on tuesday. Ill post the finished product on the Malawi page once i get all the fish


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Look! You have a grumpy cat in your tank!


----------

